# Depersonalization is worse in the morning



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

For the last month I have woken up with extreme anxiety every morning because depersonalization is very bad during this time. Sometimes I feel "okay", and I think about depersonalization so much that I make it worse myself, and sometimes I wake up and it is just horrible.

I feel that it is worse in the morning partially due to the whole "feeling like I'm in a dream" symptom being thrown around so much, that I actually believe that I am still dreaming after I have woken up "false awakening" because things seem so unreal. It's almost as if I forget that I have depersonalization upon waking, and just feel strange so I assume it's a dream. But since I know otherwise, I get scared, confused, nervous.. etc. Sometimes this leads to a panic attack because I feel that I can't tell whether I'm awake or sleeping.

I have OCD, and the constant rumination/intrusive thoughts telling me that I am dreaming certainly does not help.

Does anyone else get something like this? Does anybody know what to do?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

I remember getting that feeling of not being able to fully wake up in the morning. Gosh, I haven't had that for ages now. I hated it as well and it made me feel depressed quite often. I still sometimes have that feeling of being a bit drowsy early on, and sometimes a bit stuck in sleep mode, but that's a DID thing, so I won't talk about that.

One thing I do as soon as I get up, is 'get into day mode'.. I open blinds, I get dressed, I drink coffee, I sing or often put some soft music on&#8230; I get busy you know? I suppose I just take all that for granted now b/c it's been a habit for a least a couple of years and it's helped a lot.

With the OCD and ruminating over 'your dreaming'.. yeah I did too, and again it's something I've left behind. I honestly think I just ruminated over it so often that finally I believed the answers I discovered.. i.e.. 'You are awake, this is not a dream'. I constantly talked to myself what the 'real' situation was and no doubt built new pathways in my mind and hence if the rumination began, I could quickly find the true answer.

Grounding and distractions helped me a lot when I was ruminating also. Don't underestimate grounding. It's simple and incredibly effective.. It can easily stop dissociation dead in it's tracks. A VERY powerful tool for all dissociative people! If you live with people, simply talking to them about day to day things (not mental health) can ground you very quickly..

Hope this helps.


----------

